# Workbench Blues....



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Dec 1, 2017)

Been staying in some working on leather sheaths...I made these tools myself, let me say they are sharp...made them from an old crosscut saw. The mallet is made from Lignum Vitae with cherry wood handle. Anyone else make any of their leather tools?

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 7


----------

